# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Autre langage de programmation AS400

## OverSlach34

Bonjour,

Je sais que votre forum est accs nouvelles technologies mais ne pourrait-on pas ouvrir un onglet pour les irrductibles des anciennes. De plus trs souvent selon les projets l'utilisation des deux est ncessaires. 
Bref si un onglet AS400 venez  voir le jour dans ce forum j'en serais fort content.

Merci !  ::yaisse2:: 

La connaissance est une jeune pousse  qui profite chaque goutte d'eau !

----------


## Marc Lussac

AS/400 n'est pas un langage de programmation, par contre pour l'AS/400 tu as dj :

 ::fleche::  Forum Cobol

 ::fleche::  Forum DB2

----------

